# Very cool "reverse" graffiti



## Durero (Apr 13, 2008)

The materials he's using makes this a powerful statement on pollution.

The very last image of the flowing sludge was particularly intense imo.


----------



## Chris (Apr 13, 2008)

That's very cool.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing. 

But as you say, the image at the end kinda sums it all up.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 13, 2008)

nasty shit


----------



## Sindwulf (Apr 13, 2008)

That's incredible! I guess that's why he was never busted by the fuzz. In their faces!


----------



## Jagw (Apr 14, 2008)

It's sad that it takes someone doing art with the dirt to nudge the authorities to clean it up.

Really cool idea though. Must have taken ages to do all of them.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 14, 2008)

Very cool vid.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 20, 2008)

Jesus


----------



## wes225 (Apr 21, 2008)

i dont get it? he used dirt? or the wall was so dirty it was black?


----------



## Durero (Apr 21, 2008)

The dirt was from pollution from the cars. Have you ever looked at the walls of a road tunnel? They're pretty gruesome.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 21, 2008)

Nothing like embarrassing the locals into action!


----------



## metalheadpunk (Apr 21, 2008)

all that sludge, right down the drain. epic fail on the "cleanup"


----------



## ElRay (Jun 18, 2008)

I know the thread's a bit old, but the irony that the tunnel didn't need to be cleaned when it was evenly dirty, but as soon as it was "partially cleaned", it had to be erased, is too much to leave uncommented.

Ray


----------

